# 1/6 not laying



## Coco’s mom (Sep 30, 2020)

All my chicks are happy, but I can’t get one of them to lay. They are about 6 months old. Why won’t this one red chick not lay? thanks


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If she is healthy and has been all along she probably will lay soon. Not all hens mature at the same rate or start laying at the same time; 6 months is still young so don't worry as of yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, one of my Silkies didn't lay until she was 8 months old.


----------



## Coco’s mom (Sep 30, 2020)

danathome said:


> If she is healthy and has been all along she probably will lay soon. Not all hens mature at the same rate or start laying at the same time; 6 months is still young so don't worry as of yet.


Thanks. That is very reassuring. I can't wait, and hope she gets around to it before winter!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Being as they're new layers they may keep at it through Winter.


----------

